# A conclusive argument for why Blacks don't deserve reparations



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

A lot of the reparations arguments are based around the idea that modern Blacks suffer because their ancestors were slaves. It is believed that because their ancestors lacked opportunities for capital (including human capital) accumulation due to slavery and segregation, they had less to offer their children, and so there is an echo of poor economic performance that will outlast the initial cause for a long time unless artificial measures are taken to compensate for it.

This would be a valid line of reasoning, except for one thing. We have direct proof that slavery gave the modern Black a higher, not lower, standard of living.

Imagine if you were born Black in a world where the United States had never had slavery. Then you would have been born, aside from a tiny number of immigrants (equivalent to our real-world African immigrant ppulation) in Africa. The absence of American slavery would barely budge the numbers of the Atlantic Slave Trade, and slave raiding was already a time-honored tradition of the West African people, although intensified after the Columbian Exchange. So you can't really imagine that the destruction brought by the Slave Trade would be any worse just because the US specifically was not importing slaves, in this scenario.

So you would presumably have a living standard similar to a modern day African.

Now, let us compare Sub-Saharan GDP per capita (PPP) with median personal income of Black Americans. Mind you, median personal income will always be SMALLER than GDP per capita since no society can put 100% of its production into consumption.



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_United_States#:~:text=According%20to%20the%20U.S%20Census,Hispanics%2C%20it%20was%20%2415%2C674.%22
		



			https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GDP.PCAP.PP.CD?locations=ZG
		


So the Sub-Saharan African lives in shit compared to the American Black. It's a difference of at least four times.

So the American Black, living in the agony of a post-slavery, post-segregation world, is considerably better off than if he had been left in Africa.

A relevant quote from Booker Washington, one of America's top Black leaders back when most older folks were ex-slaves:

"I pity from the bottom of my heart any nation or body of people that is so unfortunate as to get entangled in the net of slavery. I have long since ceased to cherish any spirit of bitterness against the Southern white people on account of the enslavement of my race. No one section of our country was wholly responsible for its introduction ... Having once got its tentacles fastened on to the economic and social life of the Republic, it was no easy matter for the country to relieve itself of the institution. Then, when we rid ourselves of prejudice, or racial feeling, and look facts in the face, we must acknowledge that, notwithstanding the cruelty and moral wrong of slavery, the ten million Negroes inhabiting this country, who themselves or whose ancestors went through the school of American slavery, are in a stronger and more hopeful condition, materially, intellectually, morally, and religiously, than is true of an equal number of black people in any other portion of the globe. ... This I say, not to justify slavery—on the other hand, I condemn it as an institution, as we all know that in America it was established for selfish and financial reasons, and not from a missionary motive—but to call attention to a fact, and to show how Providence so often uses men and institutions to accomplish a purpose. When persons ask me in these days how, in the midst of what sometimes seem hopelessly discouraging conditions, I can have such faith in the future of my race in this country, I remind them of the wilderness through which and out of which, a good Providence has already led us.[36]"






						Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 7, 2020)

Also, consider what happened when Blacks returned to Liberia. The Blacks who went to Liberia post-Civil War were a minority but were able to create some semblance of industry and exploit the Africans who never went to the US. Therefore, slavery was compulsory sort of experience for Blacks that taught capitalism. 

To give today's Blacks reparations would be detrimental to their lifestyle.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> Also, consider what happened when Blacks returned to Liberia. The Blacks who went to Liberia post-Civil War were a minority but were able to create some semblance of industry and exploit the Africans who never went to the US. Therefore, slavery was compulsory sort of experience for Blacks that taught capitalism.
> 
> To give today's Blacks reparations would be detrimental to their lifestyle.



Yeah, they basically enslaved the locals and imposed a system of segregation without calling it slavery (although it was still based around forced labor, still involved people buying and selling the forced labor in markets, etc.).

I saw a news clip of some shithead Liberian-American in Minneapolis screeching about slavery. That motherfucker has almost certainly gotten more benefit out of slaveholding ancestors than I have.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 7, 2020)

TLDR

Nigger: Eyo sheit man, your ppl done did shiet to us 200 years ago, you'z owez us money yalls.  gibs me dat sheit

White man: No, the Jews sold your ancestors to us, and we've been putting up with your constant raping and pillaging of our lands ever since.  You don't recall Libera?  We tried sending you back once already.


----------



## BingBong (Jun 7, 2020)

they'd probably just use the money to buy crack and jordans.


----------



## Watermelanin (Jun 7, 2020)

I agree that niggers don't deserve reparations, but this particular argument is kinda weak.
The standard of living blacks have is higher in the US than Africa because the standard of living OVERALL is higher in the US. Had it not been for slavery and all the objectively racist shit that followed, blacks would still live here. And those that live here would arguably have a higher standard of living today than they do now. Slavery isn't the only reason we have blacks living here, but it is likely _one_ reason why their lives here are such shit compared to the broader population.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Hood rats don't deserve reparations because they weren't slaves. You are not to blame for the sins of your ancestors, and the only one keeping hood rats down are other hood rats who think studying is acting white.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> I agree that niggers don't deserve reparations, but this particular argument is kinda weak.
> The standard of living blacks have is higher in the US than Africa because the standard of living OVERALL is higher in the US. Had it not been for slavery and all the objectively racist shit that followed, blacks would still live here. And those that live here would arguably have a higher standard of living today than they do now. Slavery isn't the only reason we have blacks living here, but it is likely _one_ reason why their lives here are such shit compared to the broader population.



You're missing the point. The descendants of slaves, which comprises the vast majority of American Blacks, are better off than the people who are not the descendants of slaves (the vast majority of Africans). Slavery obviously put the descendants of slaves at a disadvantage compared to Whites, but it did not put them at a disadvantage but at an advantage compared to Africans, and that is the relevant comparison, since the question is the effect of slavery on Blacks specifically. Since we're interested in the effect of slavery on Africans and their descendants, our scenarios are be an African or be an American Black. The latter scenario is a much more comfortable life than the former in almost every aspect of existence if not every aspect.

African immigrants shouldn't have any echo of American slavery effect on them in the first place, and there's no reason to suppose that the African population here would be anywhere near as large if there wasn't slavery. The logical comparison there is to Asian Americans or Middle-Eastern Americans. Minuscule groups.


----------



## Watermelanin (Jun 7, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You're missing the point. The descendants of slaves, which comprises the vast majority of American Blacks, are better off than the people who are not the descendants of slaves (the vast majority of Africans). Slavery obviously put the descendants of slaves at a disadvantage compared to Whites, but it did not put them at a disadvantage but at an advantage compared to Africans, and that is the relevant comparison, since the question is the effect of slavery on Blacks specifically. Since we're interested in the effect of slavery on Africans and their descendants, our scenarios are be an African or be an American Black. The latter scenario is a much more comfortable life than the former in almost every aspect of existence if not every aspect.
> 
> African immigrants shouldn't have any echo of American slavery effect on them in the first place, and there's no reason to suppose that the African population here would be anywhere near as large if there wasn't slavery. The logical comparison there is to Asian Americans or Middle-Eastern Americans. Minuscule groups.


I was thinking of a sensible rebuttal to this... but I got nothing. I guess I'm just dumb and autistic.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 7, 2020)

The best argument against reperations is that they are unfeasable. You'd need blacks people to be able to prove connection to slaves, which most of them won't be able to do. How much reperations a guy can recieve is also a question - Is having a single ancestor who was a slave enough even if the other side of the family are billionaires, how do you calculate it, how do you prove that you are connected to a long dead dude and that his wife didn't cheat on him? And like the strike-through implies, you don't need to be black to have a slave ancestor and vice-versa. Basically, the only people who will benefit from it are people from high income families who can use this to claim they deserve university admission/job opportunities.
And if you want a non-logistical argument just use Jews, Irish, Indians (the ones from India) and Asians who came to the USA with nothing (at least some of them), suffered racism, including institutional racism, but became either a normal part of the populace or far more successful than the majority.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 7, 2020)

Reparations for interned Japanese when?
TIL. Thank you @Iceland Heavy.
Reparations for Barbary Coast slave trade when?

IMO another part of the unfeasibility is this issue. If this one single group gets their reparations, then what about [that other one]? How long do we go back for real or imagined atrocities? What's going to count as a sufficient atrocity?

This would bring a horrendous escalation, just like the deaths of Kobe Bryant and George Floyd. While these two died in very different situations, both events brought a hysterical escalation of virtue signaling and dumb gestures. What's going to happen when Michael Jordan dies? Or when ten joggers get hosed at a drug deal gone extremely wrong?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 7, 2020)

Mostly it's just a waste of resoarces that could be re-invested into urban communities infrastructure, if we had a genuine interest in this subject cashing a check to someone who may piss it up the wall isnt a way to go.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 7, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Reparations for interned Japanese when?
> Reparations for Barbary Coast slave trade when?
> 
> IMO another part of the unfeasibility is this issue. If this one single group gets their reparations, then what about [that other one]? How long do we go back for real or imagined atrocities? What's going to count as a sufficient atrocity?
> ...


I don't remember a "hysterical escalation of virtue signaling" when Kobe died. Apart from some MSNBC newswoman making a word that sounded like "Nickers" (one way of interpreting it) and the usual over-the-top celebrity death mourning from social media, I don't remember anyone protesting in the streets, starting fires, or getting whole corporations to make some public statement on racism.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Jun 7, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Reparations for interned Japanese when?


This actually did happen.


			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Liberties_Act_of_1988
		

The difference being it was given to actual internees that were still alive at the time instead of shrugging and giving every Asian or even Japanese person in the US money 150 years after the fact because at one point one of their ancestors might've gotten fucked over. If reparations for slavery were going to happen they should've taken place during Reconstruction, they're a pandering exercise in futility now.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 7, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> I don't remember a "hysterical escalation of virtue signaling" when Kobe died. Apart from some MSNBC newswoman making a word that sounded like "Nickers" (one way of interpreting it) and the usual over-the-top celebrity death mourning from social media, I don't remember anyone protesting in the streets, starting fires, or getting whole corporations to make some public statement on racism.


Well, obviously, there were no riots, but the way I remember it, the mourning was ramped up to 11. There were calls to a league-wide retirement for all of his numbers, tweets of eternal support and prayers and thoughts, college fund for his surviving children and retirement fund for his widow, etc.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 7, 2020)

Iceland Heavy said:


> This actually did happen.
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Liberties_Act_of_1988
> ...



Penn & Teller Bullshit did an episode on Reparations in 2006 and they addressed this, their attitude was that it makes sense if you're giving money directly to the actual people affected, but doesn't make sense to give money to descendants.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jun 7, 2020)

I made a post about this in the last reparations thread about a year ago.




Tour of Italy said:


> I did some back-of-the-envelope calculations on this earlier today.
> 
> A conservative estimate for the amount of 2019 valued federal money spent directly on black people via social programs such as SNAP, Medicare, urban development, etc. since 1969 (around the period of welfare expansion) is about $8 trillion, or about $200,000 per black person alive today / $400,000 per black person alive in 1970. This is not counting state budgets (combined 1/8th the size of the federal budget roughly), scholarships, charity, or any social program or infrastructure projects that benefited all Americans more or less equally. For comparison, the average american will withdraw $600,000 worth of social security for 25 years after retirement, so these benefits aren't ridiculously out-of-scale, but it's still a fuckton of money overall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 7, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> And those that live here would arguably have a higher standard of living today than they do now


They wouldn't though.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Jun 7, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> I made a post about this is the last reparations thread about a year ago.


>Create government programmes
>Lose most of the money through a nepotistic hiring practice
>Tax the rest
>"Job done"
Those people would be better off if they just got the money in the first place. Government programmes are almost always bad.

Really we should be preventing the many ways that all people are getting screwed by the money grubbers. Kill the bankers and turn the economy towards a production economy rather than one that is driven by investors.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> >Create government programmes
> >Lose most of the money through a nepotistic hiring practice
> >Tax the rest
> >"Job done"
> ...



“Towards a production economy”
“Rather than one that is driven by investors”

k


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 7, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> Really we should be preventing the many ways that all people are getting screwed by the money grubbers. Kill the bankers and turn the economy towards a production economy rather than one that is driven by investors.


Woops, looks like you dropped this, friend


Spoiler


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Jun 8, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> “Towards a production economy”
> “Rather than one that is driven by investors”
> 
> k


I mean that instead of investors playing the market and money being made from the perceived value of a share of a company, and that running the economic well-being of many people there should be an actual product being produced and traded.



Dr W said:


> Woops, looks like you dropped this, friend
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks, Comrade Faggot.

I don't believe you need to be left-leaning to realise that banks are fucking you, but I guess I haven't watched enough Ben Shapiro.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 8, 2020)

Give money to things to aid the black community, but not anyone simply for being black.  If the government doesn't want to do it, let us put all these apologetic white people to the test - get taxed, crybabies, and do something other than flood my Facebook with pretentious black shilling.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 8, 2020)

The idea seems BS because it hols a group of people responsible for actions done by their ancestors. Early identity politics.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 8, 2020)

The problem I have with reparations is that it would never end there. So to me, there's no point in giving something that will clearly have no end. 



Stardust said:


> Give money to things to aid the black community, but not anyone simply for being black.  If the government doesn't want to do it, let us put all these apologetic white people to the test - get taxed, crybabies, and do something other than flood my Facebook with pretentious black shilling.



They won't. Its all a show. Most of the whites who are for reparations live very far from minorities and basically detest them. Politicians do it for votes. They know the second they have to tax any other race for reparations they lose their seat. It is why it will eternally be all talk and no action.

Whites aren't going to tolerate it. You think Asians, Hispanics, Indians are going to fucking want to get taxed to pay blacks? Fucking lol. Every single one of those groups fucking hates blacks.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Penn & Teller Bullshit did an episode on Reparations in 2006 and they addressed this, their attitude was that it makes sense if you're giving money directly to the actual people affected, but doesn't make sense to give money to descendants.



Exactly.

The time for slave reparations has passed a long time ago.

I could see a reparations check for those who lived under Jim Crow since there are still plenty of old black geezers in America who remember segregation, the youngest of whom are literal Baby Boomers. It'd be similar to the Japanese-American internment reparations and similar bills that were passed for the survivors of the 1950's nuclear tests and their immediate families, so there is a precedent.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Jun 10, 2020)

A long time ago I had an aging 60s Black Power revolutionary (aka a real fucking rebel who picked up a gun to fight the Ebil System instead of burning down the corner liquor store as a virtue signaling tactic) admit to my face that the entire point of reparations was to bankrupt the capitalist (read: white) system once and for all and thus pave the way for a new "equal" "non-racist" Communist utopia. Keep in mind that I'm white myself. IOW reparations has NEVER been about righting the wrongs of slavery but has always been another tactic in the Far Left playbook to undermine White Capitalism and end it in favor of a Marxist society.


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jun 11, 2020)

Id argue the nazis did worse to the jews and you dont see most modern jews throwing themselves a 24/7 pity party over it. In both situations everyone who personally experienced either or was responsible is already dead.


----------



## Positron (Jun 11, 2020)

You don't need an argument why American blacks don't deserve reparations.  They just don't.  Full stop.  In the same way I don't deserve Bill Gates's money.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 11, 2020)

From last year: -
"REPARATIONS

You get reparations under these rules:
* Jews owned 78% of slave trade, they pay 78% of reparations.
* 40% of Jewish households owned slaves. 0.35% of others owned slaves. Balance that mathematically.
* Money taken off the total for all people killed in Civil War.
* Money taken off for welfare and other programs. 
* Money taken off for crime
* Any money taken off only applies to non-Jews’ total. Jews still have to pay."


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 11, 2020)

The last time I checked, I never owned any slaves. Half of my ancestors were still in Europe in 1865, and I am a Northern Yankee. I don’t owe anybody anything. No  African American alive today suffered from the horrors of slavery. It is a gibs me dat/entitlement kind of thing. The thing about black American culture is that they keep themselves down.

The last time I checked, the English, the Scottish, and the Irish aren’t demanding reparations from Norway, Sweden, or Denmark for what the Vikings did over a thousand years ago.


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Jun 11, 2020)

Blacks are already a net drain on the economy of the US. The tax they pay does not cover the social support they get in return. Whites (and Jews and Asians) already pay upkeep for the blacks.
What more could they want? Sure, there'll always be a group you can select that is a drain on the economy (women, for one, but lines can always be drawn), but blacks are quite clearly leeching off of your economy.
And they will never get much better, the IQ difference prevents that.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 11, 2020)

My family have been dirt poor country folk ever since they came here from Europe and not only were they too poor to own slaves, they fought for the Union in the Civil War.

I think my ancestors signed your reparations check fighting for your freedom at Chancellorsville and Gettysburg.

The sad part is that the American Civil War definitely was about slavery, but the slavery issue was not viewed as an issue of racial or social justice but as a purely economic issue back in 1861. 

The North opposed slavery since it posed a threat to industry and that's why so many Northern states abolished slavery prior to the war, and the Free Soil farmers from the Midwest also opposed slavery since it was a threat to their livelihoods.

Meanwhile, the South depended on slavery to make their economy function and slavery itself would have probably died out on its own as industrialization caught on in the United States. 

The invention of the cotton gin in 1793 basically extended the lifespan of slavery a little longer, but it could not compete with industry and technology.

There's a reason why nearly every major society had some form of slavery before the Industrial Revolution. Once industrial manufacturing became widespread enough, slavery in all its various forms more or less was rendered obsolete.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jun 11, 2020)

Giving money to the descendants for past wrongs sets a dumb precedent. Why not give money to all the people with Irish descent that were treated with as much shit as some blacks were? What about the descendants of those Chinese immigrants who were horribly mistreated while building the railroads? Surely some Mexicans deserve reparations for the racism and strife caused from the aftermath of the American-Mexican war? 

It is literally just political peacocking. Anyone with a IQ above 80 would see that reparations are just a sham to help get the uneducated black vote, and the white liberal vote.


----------



## knightlautrec (Jun 11, 2020)

You used a lotta words when the argument against reparations is simply: Go fuck yourself. I wasn't even alive then. The end.


----------



## GenderCop (Jun 11, 2020)

everybody getting their DNA done these days. 

so here's my question:  if my DNA says i am 5% African American, do I get 5% of a reparations check? 

if so, i'm in.

if not, why not? 
by their arguments, i'm 5% less well-off than i should be, right? 
doesn't that 5% matter?  does 15% or 25% matter? at what point _does _it matter?

what about those kids on youtube who were raised black, had the regulation "black experience" but opened their DNA report & discovered they were Puerto Rican instead?  do they get denied reparations?*

i can easily see this going to the supreme court.  if its reparations for "slave descendants" then doesn't that mean ALL descendants?  if its "only the black descendants" (and who defines black? what is the fraction?) then i see that as discriminatory & the courts would strike it down. 


*btw, lots of surprised ppl of various races opening DNA tests on youtube, its a thing.  my favorite was old black man found out he was part swede--he didn't seem to care about the rest of the percentages, but he was all "VIKINGS,  BITCHES!"
(his wife: " i didn't even know he_ liked_ vikings")


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jun 11, 2020)

the Civil War was (basically) fought about slavery, do those count towards paying the reperations?


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 11, 2020)

Height of the slave trade in the transatlantic, the cost of a purchase from an African warlord was 3 pounds. I say we let them pursue their reparations and if the Ivory Coast is willing to pay 3 pounds divided among their ancestors, then we will call it a full reparation for slavery. 

At the same time I think the UK government would be justified in charging descendants of African slave traders the costs of ending the slave trade, because you know there are no free lunches.


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Jun 14, 2020)

Reparations was paid 160 some years ago through the blood of tens of thousands of Union soldiers and the high risks that people took hiding and shuttling escaping slaves to the North and Canada. Hell, Abraham Lincoln even wrote the Emancipation Proclamation and he was assassinated by John Wilkes Booth, a Confederate sympathizer, all because Lincoln abolished slavery.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 7, 2021)

I am absolutely for reparations.  

TRUE reparations.   That is to say,with a net out.  We get to deduct not only the obvious things like the value of the lives lost by the Union in the CIvil war as well as the monetary cost of that war, all the welfare etc. etc. payments since day 1, not only the cost of having to host them in prison, but also the value of every life murdered by a black, the value of each rape, each mugging, each car-jacking, all the money stolen, property stolen, drugs stolen--but also the quality of life nosedive and let's not forget OPPORTUNITY COST--every qualified poor white who had to miss out on his opportunity so some unqualified AA baby could waste it entitled to the full difference in value of their lives as a result.   One could go on.

Get out your checkbooks, Black America!


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jun 7, 2021)

Feds should just be honest and be like "Yo, blacks, you ain't ever getting lump sum checks each, lol. What infrastructure would you like?" and watch as suddenly all interest in reparations suddenly drops.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jun 7, 2021)

A conclusive argument for why Blacks don't deserve reparations​A: Fuck niggers.
That's all you needed OP


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 7, 2021)

Ex-Nazi soldiers, WW2 British Vets and Jewish Survivors of Concentration camps meet up sometimes to discuss the war. Even when each of the people have seen/killed friends and family of one another, they cry together and talk about how senseless it was for all of them. True Heros

Blacks though? Still bitching and moaning about something that happened centuries ago, where no survivors have existed for hundreds of years, demand money for something they never went through and blame whitey for all of it.

Really makes you think.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 7, 2021)

No one deserves anything


----------



## Pitere pit (Jun 7, 2021)

It's been almost 3 centuries when blacks got free. Meanwhile Chinese, Jews, Irish, Italians and other non whites got better off while porch monkeys rot in their section 8 houses. At this point reparations will mean that Tyriyone and Shaniqqua blow up the money on coonsoming instead of building up their communities. Maybe reparations would give them a better life if they didn't act like nigs.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jun 7, 2021)

Most racism is defensive, except niggers, a individual nigger is more obsessed with it's race than /pol/tards because deep down they know there is nothing niggers have contributed to the world.


----------



## Your spare disc drive (Jun 7, 2021)

I would support them if it were still the 1800s and slave owners were still alive. But if my grandfather steals something Its ridiculous to blame me.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 7, 2021)

Pitere pit said:


> . At this point reparations will mean that Tyriyone and Shaniqqua blow up the money on coonsoming instead of building up their communities.


Pretty much this, I had alot of black coworkers discuss how much they want their 30 acresw and a mule.
all of them had the same idea of using their land as a trap house and a weedfarm that they can maintain all by themselves with just one mule.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 7, 2021)

Old Sun World said:


> No one deserves anything


"Nothing matters very much-and few things matter at all."

Arthur Balfour


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 7, 2021)

Pitere pit said:


> It's been almost 3 centuries when blacks got free. Meanwhile Chinese, Jews, Irish, Italians and other non whites got better off while porch monkeys rot in their section 8 houses. At this point reparations will mean that Tyriyone and Shaniqqua blow up the money on coonsoming instead of building up their communities. Maybe reparations would give them a better life if they didn't act like nigs.


Oh let's just call a spade a spade:  give 'em $100,000 each and it will take them how long to blow every last penny on crack, malt liquor, hookers and bling?   Sixty days max?    Then it's right back to square one...oh and don't hold your breath waiting for a "thanks Holmes," either.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 8, 2021)

A family member of mine works with black people, and they don't give two shits about "reparations" and have good work ethic too. Not even black people think reparations are needed.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 8, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> A family member of mine works with black people, and they don't give two shits about "reparations" and have good work ethic too. Not even black people think reparations are needed.


And I know a tall Asian guy that goes to my gym. Asians are still short and have small dicks. Just because you know a few blacks that can emulate white behavior does not mean most of them are like that. That family member of yours probably getting some break buck action so its no wonder your local niglets are so tame.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 8, 2021)

Old Sun World said:


> And I know a tall Asian guy that goes to my gym. Asians are still short and have small dicks. Just because you know a few blacks that can emulate white behavior does not mean most of them are like that. That family member of yours probably getting some break buck action so its no wonder your local niglets are so tame.


I'd like to think that the whole "reparation" thing was perpetuated by shifty white liberals and that they give far more of a shit than the blacks do.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 8, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I'd like to think that the whole "reparation" thing was perpetuated by shifty white liberals and that they give far more of a shit than the blacks do.


Reparation is just a stepping stone to funnel more tax payer money in the future with all kinds of excuses. Wouldn't be long before they introduce the Trump Era Reparation Bill that will claim the 4 years of Trump were so horrible that every living American should get money. Any excuse to print some more of that cash.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 8, 2021)

China, Iran, Iraq, and Russia should ask for reparations from the Mongols for the massacres and pillaging of Chengis Khan and his successors. Europeans should ask for reparations from Turkey, Syria, Iraq, Palestine, Egypt, Libya, Algeria, and Tunis for the slave trade of the Barbary Corsairs. India should ask for reparations from the Aryans who pillaged India thousands of years ago. Poland should for reparations from Sweden, Estonia, Latvia, Russia, and Ukraine for the massacres and devastation of the Deluge in the 17th Century. Do you see where is this going?


----------



## Groon (Jun 8, 2021)

Blacks wants to be the new jew.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jun 8, 2021)

The only blacks who want 'reparations' are the ones who don't work.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jun 9, 2021)

I kind of find it funny that everyone here hates Blacks getting Reparations. But when Big business and Banks get bailouts all the bluster goes away real quick


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 9, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I'd like to think that the whole "reparation" thing was perpetuated by shifty white liberals


Yeah, they're called jews.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jun 9, 2021)

Using an economic argument against a "people" that by and large cannot read, write or comprehend mathematics is retarded. They're niggers, tell them to fuck off, shoot them if they come back and wall off Africa to die.


----------

